# My two favorites died in the same night :(



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

My beautiful Gumbo, who I'd tried to spawn once and it was a no go, who I was determined to spawn to get his babies - is gone. He's the most beautiful fish I've ever owned and I'm not sure I'll ever find another like him. I've only had him since February. He was only 10 months old. About 3 weeks ago when I was changing his water, he fell to the ground, he must have had some severe internal injuries he could not recover from. Good-bye my fishy friend 














































And this was his most recent picture









And then my rosetail, who was my 2nd favorite passed in the night as well. I never really gave him a name besides Rosey - even though it is a girlish name. This poor guy fell victim to the most aggressive male I own, in a divided tank that was not secure enough. I was positive I'd be able to nurse him back to health, but when I went to change his water last night, I couldn't find him. Finally I flipped over his cave hoping to see him swim out, but he was floating at the ceiling of it. 










I've only had him for a few weeks. The white headed neighbor you see is the one that ripped him to shreds.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

That's so sad  They're both beautiful. Gumbo is very beautiful...Rip to both.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your losses, at least they had a loving mom to look after them in their time of need. They were beautiful and healthy. RIP Gumbo and Rosey.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry about Gumbo and Rosey, Gumbo was one of my favourite fish on here. Both are now swimming happily under the rainbow bridge. *hugs*


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

-hugs- they were and still are very pretty. RIP little babies!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Canjunamy,

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses! :*(
You've just had the sort of day we all dread around here - poor girl! 
Have a hug (HUG!)


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the hugs, I surely need them. I'm taking Gumbo hard enough and for Rosey to go in the same night .... well it just makes it harder. I'm honestly having a harder time with this than any other fish I've ever owned


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Gumbo and Rosey. They were so beautiful.

RIP fishies


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

aww poor gumbo and rosey- BAD AGRESSIVE BETTA!!!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

that's so sad


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sorry. Here is a happy face:  

I hope you feel better now. They were both so beautiful!!


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss Cajunamy
RIP little guys


----------

